# Making Canned Halloween Monstrosities



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Good Evening All. I found this site that shows you how to make beautiful aged props, like specimen jars, potions, stuff like that, and all for only a few dollars! . I'm just gonna' give you the link 'cuz I can't explain how cool these are and how fun it's gonna' be to try this out. Enjoy. :voorhees: http://imakeprojects.com/Projects/halloween-jars/


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the worm dish


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice. You can never have enough spell/potion/specimen jars.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree Nyx!
I like the specimen jars a lot. 
I think I might make some 'specimens' to put into jars.


----------

